# Border collie x Labrador



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been asked to help find this beautiful boy a new home.








*Name:* Shadow
*Age:* About 16 months
*Breed:* Border collie x Labrador Retriever 
*Sex:* Male
*neutered?* Yes
*fully vaccinated?* Unsure, although I would likely say Yes
*micro chipped?* Yes
*de fled:* Yes
*wormed:* Yes
*Reason for for re homing:* His current owner works too many hours and feels in unfair on poor shadow as he's a very active boy. The owner is also planning to move to a smaller house that has no garden for him to enjoy while she's out. She originally rescued him off a woman who mistreated him horribly. He used to belong to a man who trained him well but the guy ended up in hospital and the girlfriend hated dogs so abused him, his current owner saved him from her.
*Are they used to dogs?* No, he shows signs of lack of socialization. He will not go after dogs unless they come up to him he will growll and the snap at them. He seems worse with males dogs than females. I'm sure with hard work he could learn to accept other dogs but I do not feel he could be homed with one.
*Are they used to cats?* First home had 2 cats so yes
*Are they used to children?* First home had young kids so yes
*if so what age? *Don't know, all I know is they were young.
*Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.Not house broken?* No, he's good indoors
*Do they have any behaviour problems:* Other than his dislike for other dogs, No. He's very well behaved and very quick to respond also. He can flinch when people shout and has been known to be shy of some women but has been fine with me.
*Do they have any medical problems:*No, very healthy dog
*Period of time they are left alone? *This can depend if the son (21) is home or not as he's in the army. I believe from 6-8 hours average per day.
*what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only? *Someone who wants an active dog they are happy to put the time into. He's very smart and very quick to learn, he's obsessed with his ball and will do anything for it. He'll do well for Flyball or agility. I recommend if he's homed to someone who has owned dogs of a similar type before and understands he is a very smart boy but also very sweet. He's only ever lived indoors so would best to continue that, plus he loves people and it would be depressing for him to be in a kennel.
*Will they need to go to training classes?* I recommend them to keep him mentally stimulated and for socialization with other dogs and people. He is actually well trained rarely pulls on lead, comes back every time off lead and does what ever is asked of him.
*Exercise requirements?* More than he gets currently which is at most 30-60 minutes walk a day.
*How urgently they do you need them out of the home:* Would be nice to be as soon as possible but no major urgency.
*Other Info:* I met this lad and fell in love but he did not get on well with my own two dogs. I spent some time playing with him and I must say never seen a dog sit so quickly for a very long time, he was happy to do anything to please me and get the ball. He flinched when I shouted across to someone but I apologized to him and got a waggly tail with a kiss  he would make someone a wonderful companion.








The best place to contact me is [email protected] and if I feel your suited for him then i'll pass the details on to his owner :biggrin: I really hope someone takes this lad home, I know if I did not have two dogs myself I would.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Met this lovely boy he's very smart, very responsive and also quite sweet.

We hit a hurdle though, he is Not dog friendly. He's won't go after them but if they come too close to him he growls and snaps then backs away, this is probably due to lack of socialization and I'm sure if someone worked with him he could be fine.

He was allot worse with my youngest un-nuetered male and would not let him near but my older female he gave a few growls to but she managed to sniff him. 

I do not believe he will be able to go to a home with other dogs.

I sat with him and we played ball for a bit, he was very quick to catch and bring back and even when I said it as too far he brung it closer. :thumbup:

He was very responsive with me and wasn't that shy, he did flinch when I shouted at my own dogs but other than that he's a wonderful boy and really would make someone a lovely companion.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've edited it to make more sense and look better :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Bumped because being drowned by Rescue remedies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

might have found a home for Shadow, had a wonderful email and sounds perfect for him. Wish Shadow luck x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed - I hope it all works out for him!


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope he finds somewhere, He is gorgeous - what a shame he doesnt get on with other dogs


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

Fingers crossed :dita:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

This can now be closed, Shadow has gone to his new home and has settled himself in already :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

yay!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent news! :thumbup:


----------

